# Milwaukee airless finefinish hvlp turbine



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Very intresting use of a 2 stage turbine:001_huh: with airless system,looks good.
Saw it @ HD today for under 400 bucks.not heavy duty but it has potential and can use as dual purpose machine.
I dont know how put link or pictures,need help w/that.tia


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here I found it for 279.00 with free shipping if you use a 100 rebate
http://www.dealigg.com/story-Milwaukee-Airless-Fine-Finish-Paint-Sprayer-Hub
Here is a slightly better pic and 300 shipped. http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/milwaukee-airless-fine-finish-paint-sprayer

I saw this in HD when I was buying some white wood the other day.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice find on the $100 rebate.


----------



## Adamspaintmfg (Jul 13, 2010)

Might be worth it for the gun. It is a carbon copy of a Graco G15. If it is in fact a private labeled graco gun its a good buy.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Nice find on the $100 rebate.


I think its expired - $100 rebate [Exp. 03/31]

Still looks pretty kewl for the price and milwaukee is not a bad brand. Have a few other tools by them.

Pat


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

We have tested this unit. The airless works well, but has very large deadband for the fine finish application. The piston pump has mechanical pressure control, therefore the large deadband. 

Also the pump is very difficult to dial in at a specific pressure. Because of the deadband you need approx 1500psi to spray lacquers, enamel. This way the turbine does not help to atomize the material. The airless option works just as well.

If the unit had some kind of electronic/digital pressure control it would work much better. We have also connected the gun with the turbine to an airless pump with digital pressure control and then you can spray at 750psi with satisfying results.

The gun is something we liked and we were surprised the turbine actually helped atomising the paint at 750psi or less (we tested at 520psi and it atomized it).


----------

